
Timeline of Web Frameworks - usr1106
https://github.com/mraible/history-of-web-frameworks-timeline
======
wolco
Missing a lot.. maybe too much.

------
bungle
has it got any better?

~~~
ironmagma
Modern front end frameworks are certainly a step up from jQuery. The amount of
incompatibility and inflexibility you’d see before is vastly improved upon
with reusable and composable components. Sure, now you have other problems
like bundling and packaging, but those problems can frequently be solved just
with research, and hopefully those particular dev experiences will be smoothed
over with time.

